# Symbol table using C++



## sid_gupta (Jan 30, 2013)

hey guys...
can anyone give me a program to implement symbol table for an assembly language using c++???


----------



## abc.kb (Jan 30, 2013)

sid_gupta said:


> hey guys...
> can anyone give me a program to implement symbol table for an assembly language using c++???



I really don't think you know what you are talking about!


----------



## Cilus (Jan 30, 2013)

sid_gupta, are you trolling???


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 1, 2013)

lol...wut...!
Can you provide a little more details of what exactly you want...?


----------



## sid_gupta (Feb 4, 2013)

no one's trolling around here.
when we write a simple program in an assembly language, it goes through a few steps to generate a symbol table after which the execution takes place !!

abc.kb ,Cilus  - need some schooling around here ???


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2013)

sid_gupta said:


> abc.kb ,Cilus  - need some schooling around here ???



I think I also need schooling! Please explain how does the role of C++ takes place in the Assembly program you are talking about?


----------



## abc.kb (Feb 5, 2013)

sid_gupta said:


> no one's trolling around here.
> when we write a simple program in an assembly language, it goes through a few steps to generate a symbol table after which the execution takes place !!
> 
> abc.kb ,Cilus  - need some schooling around here ???



^Now I'm sure you do not know what you are talking about 

Symbol Table: Symbol table - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Compilers: Compiler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
If possible read "The Dragon Book" : Let me google that for you


----------

